# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Exalted with any faction.

## Mollyy

*None of this is true, user is a troll
Update: some quests Are still working! (Keep in mind u only have one chance pr quest)*

As the title states, u can get exalted with any of the BFA factions.

Using this will most likely.. scratch that... it will guarantee a ban/suspension on your account.


So, it goes like this:

#1 - Find a WQ (preferably one where u have to kill a certain amount of mobs).
#2 - Progress the WQ Objectives untill you have 1 of x remaining of said objective.
#3 - Find the very last mob/thing you have to kill/click for the WQ to finish.
#4 - On the exact same time the WQ should "complete", turn your party into a raid. -> You should get the Rep/Item/Gold of the WQ.
#5 - Move to the edge of the WQ zone, turn into a party.
#6 Repeat #3-5.



As you can see from the screenshot, i'm a druid - what i did was bind the following and used it when the last mob was sub 5% hp. 

/cast Moonfire
/script ConvertToRaid();


It did take me sometime to find the sweetspot where u get the rewards but never complete the quest, calculate ur MS into the equation aswell - the above macro works most of the time as i play with sub 10 MS.




_
UPDATE 28-08-2018
Exploit has not been fixed:
Working as of now - waiting for more ninjaturtle quests to spawn to get the last faction to exalted._

----------


## Annaisha

I feel tempted to do this for the 7th Legion reputation  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mollyy

> I feel tempted to do this for the 7th Legion reputation


i did it on my 2nd account which i botted to 120, no big worry here  :Smile:

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

So tempted to do this  :Big Grin:  afraid of the hammer tho...

----------


## Annaisha

Did you get banned, or known anyone who has gotten banned? Might do it on a license I don't care for and unlock the new allied races.

----------


## Disphotic

Tempting....

----------


## Mollyy

> Did you get banned, or known anyone who has gotten banned? Might do it on a license I don't care for and unlock the new allied races.


Nothing yet, i havn't seen anyone else hit exalted with everything. 

Gotta wait and see  :Wink:

----------


## Annaisha

I'm too afraid to try this myself until some people can confirm you won't get banned for doing this. Anyway +10 rep for being awesome.  :Big Grin:

----------


## noes

Very tempting but can't risk it  :Frown: 

Nice find if it works!

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

> I'm too afraid to try this myself until some people can confirm you won't get banned for doing this. Anyway +10 rep for being awesome.


sadly though its probably gonna get fixed sooner than someone could confirm the ban  :Big Grin:

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

do you know by the way if it works with legion wqs too?  :Smile:

----------


## Disphotic

The rep thing is most likely not what will lead to the ban, it's the potential of infinite rewards from the WQs. If you value your account, don't do it, it's not really worth it in the end, seeing as we will all hit exalted eventually anyways. Sick find though, +rep

----------


## Mollyy

> do you know by the way if it works with legion wqs too?


No idea, havn't tried.

----------


## doomexpt

Not worth to try , ban for geting exalted fast for what ?

----------


## Honor777

This is awesome great find! I'm going to do it for Honorbound. If I get a suspension oh well as long as I hit exalted I can play new race on another license.

----------


## Mollyy

> Not worth to try , ban for geting exalted fast for what ?


Thats the deal with most exploits :P

----------


## Mollyy

> This is awesome great find! I'm going to do it for Honorbound. If I get a suspension oh well as long as I hit exalted I can play new race on another license.


Good Luck, i hope u find the sweetspot :P

----------


## doomexpt

I dont even know why you guys post these things , its 100% ban since you duping gold/items .

----------


## glambot2

> do you know by the way if it works with legion wqs too?


this would be nice to level up during an invasion

----------


## doomexpt

To be honest the only thing this is worth doing is the silver ore profession quest , repeat 9000x on a crappy account and sell the gold , doing this for reputations on main account its a waste , but still good find.

----------


## Kaizuken

Doing this for unlock the Magthar Orcs.

----------


## Crysto

Tried over 30+ times using the same macro as OP (spell kills last mob sub 5%) and couldn't get it to work @5 ms

----------


## TechnoKilla

Anyone confirmed this is working? I am not having any luck.

----------


## empty_skillz

fixed? cant replicate it anymore on a throwaway account, got halfway into honored  :Frown:

----------


## Adraunos

If we are banned, it's perma ban !? If yes, I'm too scare to try ahah

----------


## doomexpt

> If we are banned, it's perma ban !? If yes, I'm too scare to try ahah


Im quite sure its permanent ban since its gold / item dupe.

----------


## zidar

i cant do it, every time i finish wq...tips?

----------


## Annaisha

> This is awesome great find! I'm going to do it for Honorbound. If I get a suspension oh well as long as I hit exalted I can play new race on another license.


Unless they revert your reputation and take the achievements away. :P

----------


## Mollyy

> Tried over 30+ times using the same macro as OP (spell kills last mob sub 5%) and couldn't get it to work @5 ms


attempt it without the macro

----------


## Mollyy

> fixed? cant replicate it anymore on a throwaway account, got halfway into honored


I'll check when i get back home!

----------


## Honor777

Been trying this out but have not had success with it. I get to the point of converting to raid right before finishing/collecting reward, but the wq is still considered completed. Maybe the MS is just that important idk.. sitting at around 20ms

----------


## empty_skillz

> I'll check when i get back home!


check pm if you have time aswell, you got me curious about something you said  :Smile:

----------


## Mollyy

> Been trying this out but have not had success with it. I get to the point of converting to raid right before finishing/collecting reward, but the wq is still considered completed. Maybe the MS is just that important idk.. sitting at around 20ms


Make sure you're not trying with a quest that can actually be completed in a raid group  :Wink:

----------


## jaczar

the thing is with blizz punishments now they are battle.net account wide... silences and suspensions will affect entire account. so no you wont be able to play this on another license on same account

----------


## Mollyy

> the thing is with blizz punishments now they are battle.net account wide... silences and suspensions will affect entire account. so no you wont be able to play this on another license on same account


Suspensions/Bans aren't battle.net wide.

----------


## badmdog

Ooo my... soooo tempting, but this is garuantee ban hammer material  :gtfo:  not gonna risk it haha

----------


## Crysto

> attempt it without the macro


Ye I did, no luck.

----------


## Honor777

I give up can't get it. How about I just pay you to do it for me while in group? That way I wont have actively participated in the exploiting activity just in case  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mollyy

> I give up can't get it. How about I just pay you to do it for me while in group? That way I wont have actively participated in the exploiting activity just in case


PM me, price is high tho  :Wink:

----------


## jaczar

> Suspensions/Bans aren't battle.net wide.


exploiting on a battle.net account wide scale can get them all banned. speaking from experience

----------


## sirenomelie

seems fixed

----------


## idunno

yeah seems fixed, can't get it to work

----------


## cloud500

How can I do it as a DH?

----------


## Method

It's patched. I've heard of two people getting banned so far.

----------


## LouTx

> It's patched. I've heard of two people getting banned so far.


Perm or 14 days?

----------


## disgusting

Haven't had any luck getting this to work, video?

----------


## motastic

You know its bad when some people are crying about people exploiting this on general forums. xD

----------


## lookinboyz

Duped hundreds of blue 330+ rings and made Umbra shard's / veiled crystals from the titanforged procs.

No suspension  :Smile:  Good day. Reckon I made maybe 100k in mats.

EDIT : Also got a TON of expulsoms from scrapping some of them

----------


## Starkey2009

> Duped hundreds of blue 330+ rings and made Umbra shard's / veiled crystals from the titanforged procs.
> 
> No suspension  Good day. Reckon I made maybe 100k in mats.


They wont ban straight away they probably have lots to investigate then do a big swoop.

----------


## cheesypoofss

Did getting exalted with champions of azeroth give 15 more ilvl to the neck?

----------


## lookinboyz

> Did getting exalted with champions of azeroth give 15 more ilvl to the neck?


No it does not. Revered is the last ilvl upgrade.

----------


## Elvis123x

You would have to be extremely special to actually go ahead and use this exploit on your main or anything.

----------


## Sklug

This was one of the coolest finds since BFA launch +9rep - with that being said, fair warning to all, this is also one of the most obvious Blizz could write a script to discover who used it. Maybe they will, maybe they won't. They hotfixed it pretty fast. Sometimes they just ignore it if they fix it fast enough it doesn't affect too many of the population.

You never know.

Cool find though!

----------


## CaughtUMirin

> This was one of the coolest finds since BFA launch +9rep - with that being said, fair warning to all, this is also one of the most obvious Blizz could write a script to discover who used it. Maybe they will, maybe they won't. They hotfixed it pretty fast. Sometimes they just ignore it if they fix it fast enough it doesn't affect too many of the population.
> 
> You never know.
> 
> Cool find though!


I'm pretty damn sure they are going to do something about this one. 




> Duped hundreds of blue 330+ rings and made Umbra shard's / veiled crystals from the titanforged procs.
> 
> No suspension  Good day. Reckon I made maybe 100k in mats.
> 
> EDIT : Also got a TON of expulsoms from scrapping some of them


And this is why lol

----------


## Enuma

> I'm pretty damn sure they are going to do something about this one. 
> 
> 
> And this is why lol


Yea, they must do something about it. Few of popular streamers did this on stream, in addition to people with small audiences.
This literally exploded overnight and went extremely public and open.

My guess is that blizzard will aim at last 48 hours window since thats when all this went public and blew out, guys who did this way earlier might be safe tbh.

... back on the topic.. i really dont see the reason to do this now. Sure, two weeks ago it had sense, now, simply not so much (except item dupe part).
Im pretty much well into Revered into my fractions rep's with TNMT's and Diamondboi fraction close to being revered.

As pathfinder 1 requires revered, that what im aiming for. Early i355 items gained trough exalted fractions rep is simply meeeh, you will get "upgrades" in.. what?... 10 days? probably not ilvl ones, but secondary stats for most clases are junk on exalted rep gear.

----------


## ev3

If you do this and expect not to get banned you're just fucking stupid tbh

----------


## Sphinctinator

Someone was selling exalted with all reps for 2m gold in trade like a week ago, this was probably why.

----------


## tehrouge

banhammer inc, won't try thing like this, its too visible.

----------


## Annaisha

I doubt many of us really tried this, but it was still an epic find! ^^

----------


## Honor777

> Someone was selling exalted with all reps for 2m gold in trade like a week ago, this was probably why.


Looking over the forums it looks like your right. Funny that it gets insta hotfix when posted here..

----------


## Syncness

Excellent find.

Though this is a ban waiting to happen.

----------


## artemarkantos

Fixed or it just does not work for me?

----------


## WiNiFiX

This is certainly being watched - this thread was deleted A exploit is happening right now - MMO-Champion BlueTracker

----------


## PinkiPan

thats why it should never be posted in public exploit section as blizz staff roam here.

----------


## Ghost_X5

> thats why it should never be posted in public exploit section as blizz staff roam here.


no doubt in the elite as well, pretty sure they can spring for the entrance fee

----------


## Jojogo

> the thing is with blizz punishments now they are battle.net account wide... silences and suspensions will affect entire account. so no you wont be able to play this on another license on same account


Wrong. Bans and suspensions are license based. The only exception to that rule is Overwatch, where sometimes they'll even ban your hardware id (severe cases of exploits).

----------


## Ehnoah

Trying right now. Seems Healing Wounds not worked sadly. Gonna try with a Kill-Quest now.

----------


## angrytestie

> Trying right now. Seems Healing Wounds not worked sadly. Gonna try with a Kill-Quest now.


why you even trying when its fixed for ages (8hours or more) ago? + Risking a ban for being exalted 2 days earlyer !? gj!

----------


## Ehnoah

I actually think it never worked. And didnt checked the pages before. But who knows, maybe it did. And well, it is more about the Mounts. I am already exalted on Champions / 7th since 2 days.

----------


## frozenspell

> thats why it should never be posted in public exploit section as blizz staff roam here.


lul noobs still think elite section is save xDDDDDDDD

----------


## Mollyy

> lul noobs still think elite section is save xDDDDDDDD


The only safe section is the legendary one

----------


## Anubee

Did another Champions of Azeroth quest pop at Exalted?

----------


## lookinboyz

> I actually think it never worked. And didnt checked the pages before. But who knows, maybe it did. And well, it is more about the Mounts. I am already exalted on Champions / 7th since 2 days.


Oh it worked. It worked for a solid 4-5 hours after OP made this post.

----------


## Ehnoah

Yes but no Upgrade I think.

----------


## Heythere1234

Hey,

so can anyone of you guys who got Champions to exalted confirm 100% that there is or is not another neck upgrade on exalted? cause some people say it is, even thou guides say no. Thanks

----------


## Source01riol

dont do this anyone is really ban hamer for this, if u care for ur account

----------


## marco321

So you could do this to repeat item reward quests till they titanforge to 355?

----------


## skules

Is this fixed ? Can't seem to replicate

----------


## Mollyy

> Is this fixed ? Can't seem to replicate


Some of the WQ's are fixed. Some should still be working.

----------


## Mantycore

Rep give you access to more ilvl and everything related to gain more power in the game will make you ban. (remember artifact power abuse in legion)
It's just my personnal opinion but doing that a few time will probably not make you banned but if you abuse too much of it, you will be.

----------


## skules

> Some of the WQ's are fixed. Some should still be working.


Any examples?

----------


## CaughtUMirin

> thats why it should never be posted in public exploit section as blizz staff roam here.


This is the biggest site for MMO hacks and exploits. If you think Blizz's security team doesn't have an Elite account then I have a beautiful bridge to sell you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Wrong. Bans and suspensions are license based. The only exception to that rule is Overwatch, where sometimes they'll even ban your hardware id (severe cases of exploits).


Actually, I've heard reports that the latest botting/exploit suspensions do, in fact, hit your entire battle.net. There's nothing stopping you from creating an entirely new account, but any existing ones will be suspended. I've also heard that contacting GMs on said new account will get it banned if they notice you have other banned/suspended accounts.

----------


## Duklaria

> This is the biggest site for MMO hacks and exploits. If you think Blizz's security team doesn't have an Elite account then I have a beautiful bridge to sell you 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've heard reports that the latest botting/exploit suspensions do, in fact, hit your entire battle.net. There's nothing stopping you from creating an entirely new account, but any existing ones will be suspended. I've also heard that contacting GMs on said new account will get it banned if they notice you have other banned/suspended accounts.


Fake News.

----------


## elemefayoh

> Some of the WQ's are fixed. Some should still be working.


Can anyone confirm this is working with "some" so far ive tried a lot of WQ's and still nothing.

----------


## disgusting

> Can anyone confirm this is working with "some" so far ive tried a lot of WQ's and still nothing.


^^
Call out the name of a quest where this is working if it still does work..

----------


## mytrasher

someone who did it and reached exalted with champion.. do you know if u get +15 neck again or not?

----------


## FromScratch

Can someone confirm if Magni gives another +15 ilvl upgrade on the neck when you reach exalted with Champions of Azeroth (for those who exploited reputation)

----------


## lookinboyz

You don't get +15 at exalted.

----------


## mytrasher

> You don't get +15 at exalted.


how do u know?

----------


## HunterHero

> how do u know?


Because you only get at friendly, honored and revered.

----------


## mytrasher

> Because you only get at friendly, honored and revered.


thats why we are asking the people who are exalted that can tell it us.... not someone who "KNOWS" it... cause u cant be for sure....unless you are exalted

----------


## jpeter84

Anyone know of any WQs that are still working?

----------


## whacked15

> This is the biggest site for MMO hacks and exploits. If you think Blizz's security team doesn't have an Elite account then I have a beautiful bridge to sell you 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've heard reports that the latest botting/exploit suspensions do, in fact, hit your entire battle.net. There's nothing stopping you from creating an entirely new account, but any existing ones will be suspended. I've also heard that contacting GMs on said new account will get it banned if they notice you have other banned/suspended accounts.


This is where you post evidence. Heresay is just fearmongering, not worth anybodies time.

----------


## kamaisgod

Is anyone willing to confirm what quests, if any, are still working with this exploit?

Thanks.

----------


## advanta

> This is the biggest site for MMO hacks and exploits. If you think Blizz's security team doesn't have an Elite account then I have a beautiful bridge to sell you 
> 
> .


Multiple exploits have been posted here that were gamebreaking and in many cases lasted weeks...only to be hotfixed instantly after they did eventually make it to the public domain.

In this case some anal hall monitor posted it on the official bug report forum yesterday. I suspect someone also saw people using it in-game resulting in a secondary report.

For whatever reason Blizzard do not have an account here. Yes, obviously, they could. They choose not to, at least for the time being.

----------


## mytrasher

> Because you only get at friendly, honored and revered.


Because... who told you that?.....

----------


## Mollyy

> Because... who told you that?.....


im exalted with CoA and every other faction, you dont get 15 ilvl @ exalted.

----------


## mytrasher

> im exalted with CoA and every other faction, you dont get 15 ilvl @ exalted.


THX YOU!! 

That what i wanted to hear!

----------


## Tinyfin

Very nice. I'd really like to know if this still works and if someone wants to do some. PM me for my battletag if you do (EU). Also, bannable but to what extend? I don't see perma's going out for this.

----------


## Disphotic

The WQ Exploit: Facts - MMO-Champion BlueTracker

RIP

----------


## Vengfull

> _It seems that the frenzy of this WQ exploit is propagating a ton of misinformation, like 3 day bans going out and whatnot.
> 
> Here's a real rundown:
> 
> A WQ exploit was discovered (since hotfixed) that allowed one to get the rewards for completing a WQ, yet flag it has having not been completed, creating a cycle where one could gain the rewards over and over again, be it raw gold, gear, resources or most commonly, reputation.
> 
> As far as I can tell, no official action has been taken yet against anyone, and that is likely due to the scale of damage done.
> 
> This exploit undermined gearing (repeating gear quests for titanforges), economy (Raw gold, materials/expulsom from scrapping gear), and reputation gates (jumping to exalted on every rep in a day versus the intended few weeks). It's a massive amount of damage. Thousands of gold and reputation, tons of ilvls, resources, etc.
> ...


https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/...9232?page=1#20

----------


## mahnamahna22

I've heard reports that action has been taken via a 3 day ban, can anyone confirm? Did they touch rep or gold/mats?

----------


## Mollyy

> https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/...9232?page=1#20


Im laughing my ass off

To everyone Else, exploit still works.
There HAS been latency issues which could make some wqs Seem fixed, cant say for sure as i only keep a few uncompleted for possible titanforging

----------


## Mollyy

> I've heard reports that action has been taken via a 3 day ban, can anyone confirm? Did they touch rep or gold/mats?


Rumours, i havnt been touched yet

----------


## mahnamahna22

> Rumours, i havnt been touched yet


kk thanks for confirming.

----------


## Toxic Sagrath

i am pretty damn sure also blizz got an elite account here. 
the point is the same like it was with botting. do people care and notice? no? ok we dont spend any resources on fixing it.
did it become public and are normal players noticing? REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE everyone get to work

----------


## tlittle

> Im laughing my ass off����
> 
> To everyone Else, exploit still works.
> There HAS been latency issues which could make some wqs Seem fixed, cant say for sure as i only keep a few uncompleted for possible titanforging


Since it is probably going to be fixed, can you tell me at least one quest that this is working for? I've tried a ton of quests to no avail. Thanks!

----------


## Mollyy

> Since it is probably going to be fixed, can you tell me at least one quest that this is working for? I've tried a ton of quests to no avail. Thanks!


Going to wait untill the official statement / fix from Blizzard, then share whats left of it, as im still lving chars :P

----------


## HunterHero

> Going to wait untill the official statement / fix from Blizzard, then share whats left of it, as im still lving chars :P


"We are indeed aware of this exploit and have been working on a fix. We are also taking action against those who are abusing it." The WQ Exploit: Facts - MMO-Champion BlueTracker

----------


## Mollyy

> "We are indeed aware of this exploit and have been working on a fix. We are also taking action against those who are abusing it." The WQ Exploit: Facts - MMO-Champion BlueTracker


Still no action taken against my account

----------


## gordobola

i'm exalted with all factions LOL, 7 days ban will be worth IMO, and i will raid next week, my hoa is 19 not that bad

----------


## Ixh

If you think you will get 7 days ban for this and also keep your reputation, my god you must be retarded. In legion, I gathered felhides with the server hop method, I gathered maybe 100 hides, I got a 14 day suspension and all of my gold stripped from my char (everything, even gold not even close to being made from the hides). 

I would guess that people that used this exploit like yourself will look at a permanent ban or AT LEAST 14 day suspension with ALL reputation taken away.

EDIT: Bans didnt go out untill almost 1.5 weeks after the exploit was detected and fixed. They sure spend a good time to catch everyone that actively abused it.

----------


## Mollyy

> If you think you will get 7 days ban for this and also keep your reputation, my god you must be retarded. In legion, I gathered felhides with the server hop method, I gathered maybe 100 hides, I got a 14 day suspension and all of my gold stripped from my char (everything, even gold not even close to being made from the hides). 
> 
> I would guess that people that used this exploit like yourself will look at a permanent ban or AT LEAST 14 day suspension with ALL reputation taken away.
> 
> EDIT: Bans didnt go out untill almost 1.5 weeks after the exploit was detected and fixed. They sure spend a good time to catch everyone that actively abused it.


A ban a day keeps the leecher away

----------


## gordobola

i Have 2 accounts also, one exalted at all, another i got more safe, lets see if another will be banned

----------


## Akuma-

> If you think you will get 7 days ban for this and also keep your reputation, my god you must be retarded. In legion, I gathered felhides with the server hop method, I gathered maybe 100 hides, I got a 14 day suspension and all of my gold stripped from my char (everything, even gold not even close to being made from the hides). 
> 
> I would guess that people that used this exploit like yourself will look at a permanent ban or AT LEAST 14 day suspension with ALL reputation taken away.
> 
> EDIT: Bans didnt go out untill almost 1.5 weeks after the exploit was detected and fixed. They sure spend a good time to catch everyone that actively abused it.


A lot of people that were abusing the artifact power / felslate(That made millions doing it) exploit in early legion had their bans overturned and received free gametime as compensation for wrongful ban and they never lost their gained AP / money / items.

----------


## Ehnoah

They announced already they will take drastical Action against this Users. There is even a Bluepost about.

----------


## BaboonX

Willing to place money on at the very least 30 day bans, if not account closure

Have 5 rep OP.

----------


## Ehnoah

They never Ban permanent anymore.

----------


## BaboonX

You are right but if they did it wouldn't be the first time, I can see a 30 day ban very plausible though.

----------


## itstom

> They never Ban permanent anymore.


It is indeed rare. I foresee a 6 month break, those seem fairly common these days.

----------


## JhonnyQ

friend of mine just got perm'd

----------


## scrappyballz

@toxic

they might have an elite account. But it did not help people on twitch live streaming the exploit instead of shutting up and enjoying it.

----------


## Snowee

> They never Ban permanent anymore.


Sure they do, but not for simply things like botting but for more heavy stuff like dupes, hacks and similar stuff.

----------


## BaboonX

> @toxic
> 
> they might have an elite account. But it did not help people on twitch live streaming the exploit instead of shutting up and enjoying it.


The only way an exploit worth abusing is going to stay a secret is if you are the one that finds it and doesn't share it. The internet is completely different now days, anything that can get someone views on youtube,reddit, or twitch is going to be blasted to the public.

----------


## varks

Awesome find. Gave my max rep!

----------


## cloud500

can someone reply to me and tell me if it is fixed? and which streamer did it? PM if you dont want to say his name here

----------


## ufatribe

Already been fixed.

Blizzard is planning on perma banning everyone who used it

GG

----------


## Duklaria

> Awesome find. Gave my max rep!


max rep and a ban included, very good find!

----------


## Mollyy

> They never Ban permanent anymore.


one of my accounts has a 1½ year ban it, which is basically a perma ban >.<

----------


## Mickks

> one of my accounts has a 1½ year ban it, which is basically a perma ban >.<


Sounds about right. From my experience they tack on 6 month increments each time you get an account suspended. Maybe more depending on the severity of the exploits. When I went through the process of getting my primary account off a permanent ban the GM that emailed me said that they no longer hand out permanent bans. That was near the end of the Warlords of Draenor expansion.

----------


## onathe

feels bad for everyone who will get perm ban soon.. i think u guys knew what u do and that was definitly risk of perm ban. so hf vl 120 again ;D

----------


## onathe

> Sounds about right. From my experience they tack on 6 month increments each time you get an account suspended. Maybe more depending on the severity of the exploits. When I went through the process of getting my primary account off a permanent ban the GM that emailed me said that they no longer hand out permanent bans. That was near the end of the Warlords of Draenor expansion.


btw they do perm bans like in the past... i botted on a private server and failed while it.. was loggin meanwhile on my official account and got banned for 6 months and they said if i do it again im done with my account. so they do.

----------


## Mollyy

Hello, Quick update:

Blizzard has indeed called a "Fix" on this exploit.

SORRY BLIZZARD IT IS STILL WORKING.

Posting screens soon when my 2nd char hits exalted with everything.

----------


## Mollyy

Still works;
missing Ninjaturtle reps

----------


## dabrams88

I tried this a few times, switching it from party to raid right before I get the last kill before completing the WQ. Ive been using a macro to switch to raid ( /script ConvertToRaid(); ) and binding it to 1 on my action bar. 

First off, I dont have the option to switch to raid if im not in a party so created a premade group in lfg for a party and just didnt invite anyone. this game me the option to convert the party to a raid.

When I tried this with a loot quest, I would switch to raid and the loot window would pop up but I wouldnt be able to take the loot from the loot window. I tried it a few times with a kill quest and it completed the quest even if I did switch it to raid at the same time as the kill. 

Does anyone that can confirm this rep gain explain how they do it?

----------


## Mollyy

they see me rollin, they hatin'

its not fixed

----------


## aaronbyrne

I’ll pay someone $50 per faction I get to exalted with, its simple I just be in a group with you and then pay you to help me out

----------


## dabrams88

> they see me rollin, they hatin'
> 
> its not fixed


If you can do this please explain or make a video to explain how its done

----------


## vinc009

i dont understand why people are still using the exploit or asking how to use it when blizz said they will ban abusers? 
being exalted with all factions isnt worth a 6-12 month ban imo.

----------


## teslaR053

its worth a 3 day ban though, which is what people got in legion.

----------


## vinc009

there is no way they will only ban you for 3 days for such a huge exploit. maybe 3days with a rep rollback.
without a rollback you can expect 6, 12 or a perm.

----------


## tlittle

> I tried this a few times, switching it from party to raid right before I get the last kill before completing the WQ. Ive been using a macro to switch to raid ( /script ConvertToRaid(); ) and binding it to 1 on my action bar. 
> 
> First off, I dont have the option to switch to raid if im not in a party so created a premade group in lfg for a party and just didnt invite anyone. this game me the option to convert the party to a raid.
> 
> When I tried this with a loot quest, I would switch to raid and the loot window would pop up but I wouldnt be able to take the loot from the loot window. I tried it a few times with a kill quest and it completed the quest even if I did switch it to raid at the same time as the kill. 
> 
> Does anyone that can confirm this rep gain explain how they do it?


Same thing with me.

I'm starting to think that this was legit, got fixed, and now people are trolling about it still working. Who knows. I can't get it to work.

----------


## teslaR053

3 day suspension is exactly what people got in legion for exploiting a world quest repeatedly

----------


## dabrams88

The question is why would you troll and say its still working, what actual gain do you get from doing that? lol. Also if someone wants to try it and they are willing to suffer the consequences why question why we are asking for help trying this exploit, seems kinda pointless.

----------


## Mollyy

> The question is why would you troll and say its still working, what actual gain do you get from doing that? lol. Also if someone wants to try it and they are willing to suffer the consequences why question why we are asking for help trying this exploit, seems kinda pointless.


Who said i was trolling? 
I'm original poster, and it was working as of 1 hour ago - i managed to fuck up while doing the turtle quests, so left it at friendly to wait for more quests to spawn.

----------


## Betagames

> 3 day suspension is exactly what people got in legion for exploiting a world quest repeatedly


You are risking getting a lot more this time, and of course you gonna lose everything you gained.

----------


## dabrams88

well gunna try it again with the "ear everywhere" quest, will let you know results.

----------


## kazukiforce

> Who said i was trolling? 
> I'm original poster, and it was working as of 1 hour ago - i managed to fuck up while doing the turtle quests, so left it at friendly to wait for more quests to spawn.


If you can do this please explain or make a video to explain how its done, ty

----------


## BaboonX

> 3 day suspension is exactly what people got in legion for exploiting a world quest repeatedly


the exploit was for artifact power, not duping items and gold.

----------


## BaboonX

> I’ll pay someone $50 per faction I get to exalted with, its simple I just be in a group with you and then pay you to help me out


If you don't think blizzard wouldn't also roll you back at the very least you are an idiot. 50$ lmao and I bet you'd charge it back as soon as you got rolled back

----------


## 4xon

blizz never did ban that would be worth avoiding the exploit... it was always worth to exploit it. you can screencap this lul

----------


## Yawnstar

amazed you guys have survived so far rofl

----------


## Firegone

Author states this was all fake in a thread on bnet (which could be false statement, too and he probably isn't it)... Believe what you want. If it was real, he will get banned anyway. If it wasn't, jokes on him :-)

https://eu.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/17622633626

----------


## dmpf

Did anyone _actually_ do this and did anyone _actually_ get banned?

----------


## advanta

> Author states this was all fake in a thread on bnet (which could be false statement, too and he probably isn't it)... Believe what you want. If it was real, he will get banned anyway. If it wasn't, jokes on him :-)
> 
> https://eu.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/17622633626


Be nice if Molly could confirm this is he. EDIT: confirmed in Shoutbawx.

I must admit this was a splendid piece of trolling. 

To be fair this was pretty convincing. There are several genuine exploits still in the game which work on the same principle.

----------


## Crysto

Whilst a great troll, it's quite worrisome that people will blindly +rep without so much as a single confirmation. Renders rep useless.

----------


## Method

So, this confirms that Blizzard (and people in this thread) are liars. 

Very interesting. 

Disappointing Mollyy received reputation for this post from users which didn't even attempt it, however, way to call Blizzard out on their bullshit!

----------


## Mollyy

> Be nice if Molly could confirm this is he. EDIT: confirmed in Shoutbawx.
> 
> I must admit this was a splendid piece of trolling. 
> 
> To be fair this was pretty convincing. There are several genuine exploits still in the game which work on the same principle.


Yo was busy Reading forums on how stupid ppl Are...

Sadly but true it was a troll  :Smile:  
i have tho given Raov team the working exploits up my sleeve.
Made a long forum post about how guillible people Are.
Also pointed out how and Why not to believe everything u see online.
This has never Worked and will never work as the game Cannot reward you the items/rewards from a worldquest before its completed(anyone with basic programming knowledge will understand Why)

Im sorry but i had a Good laugh 
Ps. Yes i am posting as “kongkvide” on official forums

----------


## Mollyy

> Whilst a great troll, it's quite worrisome that people will blindly +rep without so much as a single confirmation. Renders rep useless.


A mod can sinply remove the gained rep if wished

----------


## lookinboyz

> Yo was busy Reading forums on how stupid ppl Are...
> 
> Sadly but true it was a troll  
> i have tho given Raov team the working exploits up my sleeve.
> Made a long forum post about how guillible people Are.
> Also pointed out how and Why not to believe everything u see online.
> This has never Worked and will never work as the game Cannot reward you the items/rewards from a worldquest before its completed(anyone with basic programming knowledge will understand Why)
> 
> Im sorry but i had a Good laugh ��
> Ps. Yes i am posting as “kongkvide” on official forums


reports coming in on the action against people who abused the WQ exploit
Got banned coz I got a bugged WQ : wow

The troll is extremely successful. Even after your thread people are swearing that it still exist.

----------


## Deathcdt

I was joking about it with a friend like "imagine its just a fake to gain rep and the method never worked" after seeing no one could replicate the exploit.. but I still pressed thanks because it looked amazing, without checking if it was working (mostly because I didn't want to put my account in danger for trying such exploit).. shame on me i guess

----------


## Mollyy

> reports coming in on the action against people who abused the WQ exploit
> Got banned coz I got a bugged WQ : wow
> 
> The troll is extremely successful. Even after your thread people are swearing that it still exist.


Some Dude on mmo champ refused to look at the facts i provided...
I couldnt argue with him, so i did what any sane person Would and Called him a trump supporter...
Guess whos banned on mmochamp now

----------


## jaczar

if it still works you could use this to powerlevel using legion invasion...

----------


## Nyarly

> Yo was busy Reading forums on how stupid ppl Are...
> 
> Sadly but true it was a troll  
> i have tho given Raov team the working exploits up my sleeve.
> Made a long forum post about how guillible people Are.
> Also pointed out how and Why not to believe everything u see online.
> This has never Worked and will never work as the game Cannot reward you the items/rewards from a worldquest before its completed(anyone with basic programming knowledge will understand Why)
> 
> Im sorry but i had a Good laugh 
> Ps. Yes i am posting as “kongkvide” on official forums


Tbh I think you deserve a ban from OC then. You just wasted people's time for nothing other than your own amusement. And time is a too precious resource to be wasted...
My own opinion, will probably never happen though. But I will surely never ever read another thread from you.

----------


## Enuma

Wow, you were so creative with this well thought trough "troll", but you have that much imagination that of all things which you could say to someone - you called him Trump supporter. Well done. You showed him his place.

As always, sword is sharp on both sides.

One side of this story, that dupe actually exists and you have abused it and now you are trying to wash your hands via good thought trough excuse.
The fact for this is kinda that we have bluepost stating that they are aware of this exploit, they are working on a fix and taking actions against accounts involved.
Official bluepost - https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/...9232?page=1#20
Now, since you claim that this is all well though trough troll i doubt that ANY blizz employee, moreover a blueposter would go to such length any state something like that, officially, on blizzard forums, without first having facts that is this exploit possible or not.
Im sure that blizz has more than enough tech to investigate this deeply in several ways, sandbox mode, review of the code etc etc.

Furthermore, you actually took your time to go to blizz forums claiming that this was all just a troll, BUT you have posted from your alt, probably from an alt account too.
As you can see from your pathfinder progress - Pathfinder - World of Warcraft it looks like you havent even started BFA on this account since, even if you do few quests in any zone you will get a reputation for zone's fraction which would count towards pathfinder ach.

By looking at your character armory, you have low ach score which indicates that this is obviously an alt, and going trough your guild "Cant Handle Progress" it appears that you are no longer a member of it.
In addition, by looking at guild members progress in that guild, specially those which recently looted stuff, i found all of them unusually high in Revered with Champions of Azeroth. 
We all know that there is no neck upgrade after Revered so anything more than Revered is actually not needed at all for any meaningful stuff.
*BUT in all my fairness* i can relate this to good luck on mission table, getting more Champs of Azeroth missions than usual, i heard of it from couple of my people as well as few streamers, and 200% success rate to get all those juicy 1k rep per mission.
So im not counting that one in, just mentioning it as unusual. Maybe a bit salty too as i have seen only 1 mission so far.
*In addition to that, of those reviewed people, i have found few of them Exalted with 7th Legion, which is quite impossible atm.*

Second side, this is indeed well thought trough troll for which i really congratulate you, you managed to fool.. well.. whole internet. And Blizzard too. (no sarcasm)
I really do.

Personally, if you see my post history and my previous post in this topic, i really dont care if you did it or not. Nor do i care specifically a lot about it. Nor about exploit it self.
If you did, good, you found a gap in their system and used it in your advantage, something that i would and do in RL. But im also facing consequences of those actions head on if im caught. I do not make excuses, nor i like people that does that.
I would be persuaded that this is a troll IF i have read your EU forum post from your main, that would meant in my book that you have nothing to hide. 
When you were called on posting from your alt, you said "well blizzard obviously know whos my main" which is, after doing all this which you claim, quite dumb and extremely childish.
I took my time and grinded those reps, its not fun, satisfactory nor interesting. I had a burnout or two where i literally had to stop playing for a day cause i felt quite sick of the game, but i grinded my way trough it.

Now, why am i posting all this if i dont care? Well, to me, all facts say that you actually did it and now using good excuse to cover your ass claiming that you not only fooled whole internet, but also blizzard. You claim that your lie was actually soooo goood that that you actually persuaded widespread masses that they actually did exploit too. And your whole "im loling for how guillible people are etc etc" comes a bit AFTER blizz bluepost. Im well aware that what you posted here as exploit is most definitely not whole exploit or correct way to do it. I first, would not publicly post exploit which i used since not only that could get me banned, but moreover i would give people a chance to catch up with me.

I will revisit yours and those 7th legion exalted characters, or those which i find unusually high, after i see blizzards final reply on this. just to "humor" me.

----------


## nox13000

> Wow, you were so creative with this well thought trough "troll", but you have that much imagination that of all things which you could say to someone - you called him Trump supporter. Well done. You showed him his place.
> 
> As always, sword is sharp on both sides.
> 
> One side of this story, that dupe actually exists and you have abused it and now you are trying to wash your hands via good thought trough excuse.
> The fact for this is kinda that we have bluepost stating that they are aware of this exploit, they are working on a fix and taking actions against accounts involved.
> Official bluepost - https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/...9232?page=1#20
> Now, since you claim that this is all well though trough troll i doubt that ANY blizz employee, moreover a blueposter would go to such length any state something like that, officially, on blizzard forums, without first having facts that is this exploit possible or not.
> Im sure that blizz has more than enough tech to investigate this deeply in several ways, sandbox mode, review of the code etc etc.
> ...


Just saying - Your whole argument on rep is wrong.
I've been revered with Champions of Azeroth for a few days already (I think that's a week actually, i'm at 8000/21000 rn), and I'm at ~1500 rep from being exalted Honorbound (Horde equivalent of 7th Legion), only because i skipped almost every follower mission token for that rep and didn't do the outpost quests for rare mobs. Otherwise I'd be exalted for a few days as well. I didn't exploit anything, just been playing since day one without missing a single WQ.
Doesn't make your whole post invalid, just wanted to react on this point, you can't draw conclusions out of false statements.

----------


## lookinboyz

> By looking at your character armory, you have low ach score which indicates that this is obviously an alt, and going trough your guild "Cant Handle Progress" it appears that you are no longer a member of it.


What are you talking about. That character has 14k Achievements points 

6d43a40633.jpg

If you actually looked at the character's armory ach point, you'd see all the achievements associated with the account, not just that character. 

Kongkvide - WoW

That definitely his main account, just posting on an alt which doesn't hide anything since all his achievements are still visible.

----------


## Limes

> *In addition to that, of those reviewed people, i have found few of them Exalted with 7th Legion, which is quite impossible atm.*


There have been people exalted for 4 days now.

----------


## [TRG]Semi

> The fact for this is kinda that we have bluepost stating that they are aware of this exploit, they are working on a fix and taking actions against accounts involved.
> Official bluepost - https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/...9232?page=1#20
> Now, since you claim that this is all well though trough troll i doubt that ANY blizz employee, moreover a blueposter would go to such length any state something like that, officially, on blizzard forums, without first having facts that is this exploit possible or not.
> Im sure that blizz has more than enough tech to investigate this deeply in several ways, sandbox mode, review of the code etc etc.


The reality is, this exploit never worked to begin with. There's been no real evidence to this exploit actually working, aside from the screenshots which have been confirmed to be photoshopped, (or, in the OP's case, MS Painted). Even the replies in this thread come to the conclusion that they can't replicate this exploit, and those who have said, "This worked!" haven't really gave evidence.

Yes, a blue post has said, "We're looking for a fix" but that makes no sense, considering many people, about 9 hours after this thread was posted, were claiming, "Hotfixed!" If it was hotfixed, the blue post wouldn't have said, "looking for a fix" rather, they would've just said, "it's been hotfixed, and we're going to punish those who abused the exploit.




> In addition, by looking at guild members progress in that guild, specially those which recently looted stuff, i found all of them unusually high in Revered with Champions of Azeroth. 
> We all know that there is no neck upgrade after Revered so anything more than Revered is actually not needed at all for any meaningful stuff.


Being Exalted with the Champions of Azeroth allows you to buy an ilvl 355 Azerite Helm. It has some pretty good traits on it too... 

That's a reason why people would want to get Exalted.




> *In addition to that, of those reviewed people, i have found few of them Exalted with 7th Legion, which is quite impossible atm.*


It isn't impossible. The first person to unlock Mag'har Orc had an unusual way of doing so. What they did was finish all the wanted quests on Alliance, as well as the World Quests on Zandalar, and race changed to Horde. This converted their Alliance reps to their respective Horde reps, and they were able to do the Wanted quests on Horde and finish the world quests in Kul'Tiras.

----------


## Mollyy

I have No words for the stupidity i see...
Once again, noone has been punished, it was a troll, it never worked.
Noone Besides me posted any screens, noone posted their suspension mails( Cuz there Are none) 
If you Are stupid enough to not realize that many of us have multiple accounts.... then k put on ur tinfoil hat.

Peace

----------


## AdamClarke

> Wow, you were so creative with this well thought trough "troll", but you have that much imagination that of all things which you could say to someone - you called him Trump supporter. Well done. You showed him his place.
> 
> As always, sword is sharp on both sides.
> 
> One side of this story, that dupe actually exists and you have abused it and now you are trying to wash your hands via good thought trough excuse.
> The fact for this is kinda that we have bluepost stating that they are aware of this exploit, they are working on a fix and taking actions against accounts involved.
> Official bluepost - https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/...9232?page=1#20
> Now, since you claim that this is all well though trough troll i doubt that ANY blizz employee, moreover a blueposter would go to such length any state something like that, officially, on blizzard forums, without first having facts that is this exploit possible or not.
> Im sure that blizz has more than enough tech to investigate this deeply in several ways, sandbox mode, review of the code etc etc.
> ...


The real reason this blizzard supporter made an account here to post because he felt he was baited so hard. he was bend over a table and his manhood was taken. HE WAS BAITED LIKE A SHEEP. Now go rethink life kid. you sat on blizzard forums for days raging that people should be banned. and to find out it was just all jokes? your life must be complex to worry about a fake exploit lol.

----------


## Mollyy

AdamClarke i love you

----------

